# Outkast Lifts For Brutes



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Jody from Outkast is releasing new lifts and arched a-arms for the Brutes now. It's on their fb page. Just thought I would give all you brute guys a heads up if ya didn't already know. I know a lot of ya have been waiting on these !!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe someone from here needs to get them on as a sponsor!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

He sells through dealers, so not sure how he would want to work that. 

I consulted with him a bit when he was first working on his outlander lifts & I can say I'd be very confident in getting anything he offers.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Is there a link to it some how I don't have fb or if some one could post pics.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok so I went face book threw a friends account and did not see this.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Ok so I went face book threw a friends account and did not see this.


I looked through all their pics on fb but I didn't see any pics of brutes. A lot of great looking popos. I'd like to see some info on the arched lower a arms.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I can't post a link to it here cause we have sponsors that sell lifts on here..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Got official word they will be releasing them soon.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Got official word they will be releasing them soon.


Any pics out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not that I can find but they sent me an email that they will be releasing soon.


----------

